# BBC World HD available this fall! C'mon, Dish!!



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

BBC America has announced that BBC World HD is coming to the US for distribution starting this fall:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/17/bbc-channels-see-strong-growth-in-u-s/107432/

I've been asking Dish to pick up BBC World for years. They've added channels in just about every category, but never in hard news. Dish should recognize that there are those of us who just can't STAND the pundit-driven drivel that makes up the entirety of the CNN, Fox, and MSNBC lineup, and are starved for the days when you could turn on the TV and get a REAL news program.

It just disgusts me when I travel around the world and find that BBC World and CNN International (the REAL cnn, not the juvenile network aired in the US) is in virtually every home, every hotel. The rest of the world is being informed every day, while we're force-fed crap like the Casey Anthony story. PLEASE, dish, just add this one channel!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There are many other alternatives Dish already has if those networks are not to your liking.
EuroNews (watched in Europe by more people than BBC)
FSTV
Link
TVJapan (Free news throughout the day)
Al Jezeera at scheduled times
Duetsche Welle at scheduled times

In addition, for the relatively low price of a Roku, you can get BBC and other news services for no monthly charge, excellent picture.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I already watch a few of those, particularly "Mosaic" on Link, but none of them compare to BBC World.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_We have a thread for HD speculation and discussion..._

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187996*

_Thread closed._


----------

